# Merced, CA - Looking for D&D players



## LegacyKing

Greetings all,

My name is Andrew. I run three gaming groups in Merced, CA. All are monthly games, and each one is different. 

We mainly play 3.5 games, but rotate out different games. I have a GM that will run Call of Cthulhu for us, along with other systems.

Presently we're running two D&D 3.5 games using a Classless variant rule system. Our third game is using Iron Kingdom rules.

Unlike most D&D games, our group tends to gravitate towards more Character Interaction then Hack and Slash (But we do enjoy a good Hack & Slash moment).

If you're near Merced and would like to play with fellow gamers, please contact me!

Cheers,


----------



## tedious

LegacyKing said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> My name is Andrew. I run three gaming groups in Merced, CA. All are monthly games, and each one is different.
> 
> We mainly play 3.5 games, but rotate out different games. I have a GM that will run Call of Cthulhu for us, along with other systems.
> 
> Presently we're running two D&D 3.5 games using a Classless variant rule system. Our third game is using Iron Kingdom rules.
> 
> Unlike most D&D games, our group tends to gravitate towards more Character Interaction then Hack and Slash (But we do enjoy a good Hack & Slash moment).
> 
> If you're near Merced and would like to play with fellow gamers, please contact me!
> 
> Cheers,




Is this still ongoing? Would love to get a campaign going.


----------



## LegacyKing

*Merced, CA*



tedious said:


> Is this still ongoing? Would love to get a campaign going.




Yes. Sorry, the notification system email was sent to my spam folder. We're still gaming.


----------



## Zin

Just checking if this is still happening? I was also wondering if you guys are running 5e?


----------



## LegacyKing

It's summer so been harder for the group to get together, but yes we are still going. We have a 3.5e game on Saturdays and a 5e on Sundays.


----------



## Chris Barcellos

Hey I'm in merced and fairly new n interested


----------



## LegacyKing

Hi Chris, my group is on hiatus at the moment, but send me an email and I'll see about getting you connected with the local gaming communities here in Merced. Send the email to Help@PCGen.org --> so I'll see it faster.

Cheers,


----------

